

Ecilavia - WebGL-based Tatical RPG (Preview Video) - TheCoreh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk0xkWfaqVk

======
TheCoreh
This is an early preview of the tatical RPG game my team's developing for the
final assignment of the Digital Game Programming subject at CEFET-MG. We're a
team of 5 Computer Engineering undergraduate students from Brazil.

It is made purely with JavaScript + WebGL. Runs natively on the Web Browser,
without the need for plugins. It uses an 100% custom game engine. The art and
code are still works in progress.

~~~
mathgladiator
That's pretty cool. Good work.

